# Can I stop the progesterone pessaries if I have a BFN and heavy AF?



## sandra74 (May 1, 2012)

Hi ladies

After getting no response from my clinic I really need some advice.

My IUI OTD is in 2 days and I'm still taking the progesterone pessaries (3x a day) despite the very heavy AF which came on 4 days ago and is showing no sign of slowing down

Just did a HPT to confirm my BFN so is it ok to stop taking the pessaries?

I'm so fed up with the side effects and the messiness!


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Sandra

When my 1st IUI failed I just stopped taking the pessaries, i'd also confirmed with a negative HPT. I didn't even make it to OTD before AF arrived. I didn't get the clinic's approval first. They never questioned it. 

Sorry your cycle hasn't worked hun   xx


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

Yes if it is definitely confirmed bfn then you need to stop taking them. my clinic today confirmed this as this morning i got bfn. sorry to hear you too had bfn it devastating but we must carry on...wishing you all the best for the next time...


----------

